# Pillow-Stuffing



## Piper's adventure time (Oct 27, 2015)

Safe or hazardous? I'd venture to say hazardous for choking reasons but I wanted to check with the community.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

On some level the the type of stuffing makes a difference. 
Poly fill could cause choking, impaction and wrap around parts. So that would be a no.
Solid foam sheets could cause issues if parts are eaten so that's a no.
Little bits of foam, same issues but it's easier to get a piece of it. 
Straight cotton batting, could cause the same issue as poly fill do that's a no. 

There really isn't a safe type that would be commercially available. With anything you give them you need to weigh the benefits vs the risks. Honestly I don't see a benefit to begin with and the risks would outweigh any "benefit" there could be.


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

For pillows, what I do is I make my own [pillows] out of fleece then I either cut up scraps of fleece or just ball the fleece up then put it inside the pillow and sew the last section.


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh, I'm sure you could also use the stuff that is found inside Chebular Play Tubes.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would stick with fleece, I don't think the stuff in the tubes is safe either.


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> I would stick with fleece, I don't think the stuff in the tubes is safe either.


Wait but is it ok if they borro in it and it's in their cage


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Without being able to see what it is. Looked on sales sights and super pets website, no where am I finding what it is. All I can get is "night e night bedding" http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/nightenight.htm
They claim it's tangle free, but the risk would be there. It says nothing about ingestion. Other sales sites say it's not for ingesting. That is obvious. 
The question is, is it actually tangle-free and if it is, how so? What are the risks if your hedgehog things it makes a nice snack? 
Putting something in the cage, you'd most likely find out it's a bad idea after the fact. Superpets doesn't even recommend this product for hedgehogs, and some things they recommend aren't good for them.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I use a type of fluff they sell for hamsters and ferrets as bedding. It's not like regular cage bedding, but is specifically marketed as soft material for them to dig into and create a nest with. Reggie isn't super into it, but it should be safe.


----------

